# Regional tipping



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I drove in the Denver market a few years ago. I began tracking everything about 1/2 way into my Ubering. 

I recently started back up after a log hiatus in a much smaller market. 

In 1/4 of the trips I’ve gotten a total of $23 more in tips in the new market. I assume some is the inclusion of the tip function, but cash tips are common too. 

The passengers are nicer too, all 5* ratings and no attitude. 

Has anyone else moved and noticed a stark difference in the new area?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have not moved, however I drove in a few different markets in Florida and yes there is a regional difference in tipping attitude's.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I get far better tips in xl, especially when I break out the navigator or escalade. $5-$20 tips every time, not all rides, but many. This week I had a $10 and a $5 in the prius which is rare. I only did 5 uber rides this week.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Xl or higher, pressure on the pax to tip more. 
You go to a McDonald's, you don't tip, even if great service 
You go to a steakhouse, dressed great, even if the service is bad, you will tip.
Your inside controlled by the outside environment


----------

